# Most mild year I can remember.



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

The year started with a Big Bang and then died. 

Other than a couple light snow falls our year has been dead. Got to wonder, will this be a trend ? I am not hearing too much about that ??

We did do some salting but all in all even those were futile ( or not needed ) after about noon.

We caught moisture but it was always in the form of rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

'82-'83 it was 65° on Christmas. 

We had 36 or 37" of snow. 

I'm going to guess Toledo had less.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not any better on the East coast here. We will all have to go to Maine, or go help BC.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Worst winter in Central, MD I can remember so far   We have only billed for 2 small events in the same week in early Jan. At least it will be a better year for taxes come this time next year


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Even late November was warm then December was really cold with a decent amount of snow and now Jan and Feb are pretty warm.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

From year to year no one on this planet can tell you with any certainty what will transpire. No models no mets no nothing. If we followed the models for winter in october the east was very cold and AN snow. We see how that worked out


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel ya. We have had about 4" this year with only 2 snowfalls. It will be in the 60s and 70s next 14 days. Last few years have been bad for us. All I can say is, it better snow next year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Called Randall today, and he told me that the snow plowing season is over.

I guess I gotta listen, eh ?


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

My cabin is in the Keweenaw peninsula, and only around 220" so far. Just comes and goes. Strange year. Seen better, seen a lot worse. At home maybe 100" or so.

*Keweenaw Snow Report and U.P. Weather*

*2016-2017 Snowfall - 220" season to date*


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This is the warmest January and February that I can remember. Many are out mowing lawns around here with temps in the 70s. On average temps have been warming since 1997. Before then, the Greenbay Packer stadium deserved the nickname the "Frozen Tundra"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Been on the mild side ootwest in the lower elevations, the high country has been getting great snow (as state we're 150% ~ for snow pack) and since we rely on snowpack for water that's what matters.
Saw a couple crews oot yesterday doing cleanups, aerating and spreading fert, aboot 5-6wks early IMO. We still have another 3months to go before snow is no longer a threat.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Warmer here but we're somehow 8" over our average snowfall so far.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well we are going to be in the high 50s, maby hit 60 on Sunday.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Well we are going to be in the high 50s, maby hit 60 on Sunday.


This is shorts weather....


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

So far this season, Four salt runs, and two pushes. All within a four week stretch. Pretty pathetic around here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

We had a better December than I can remember in years, then the last time I dropped my blade was Dec. 23rd. Saw on the news tonight that we're about to break the record in the Chicagoland area by going more than 64 days with less than 1" of snow accumulation. And it looks like we're going to break the record by a long ways.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm 82% seasonals so it's fine with me I just keep sitting back and cashing my checks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Charles said:


> On average temps have been warming since 1997.


Except they haven't:

http://www.sciencemediacentre.co.nz/2017/02/15/why-nzs-glaciers-had-unusual-growth-expert-reaction/

https://junkscience.com/2017/02/of-...nd-consistent-with-global-warming-hypothesis/

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-world-leaders-fooled-fake-global-warming-dat


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone one saying in October this will be a terrible winter? So far 3 pushes temps have been up to 12* and nothing below -12/15*.. that beING said the freeze/thaw cycles have been crazy!! And we have pounded nearly as much salt as we did back in 14/15 season when we had 26 pushes!! However this yr we have had 5/6 one inch dustings that weve burned off with salt as well, This year we have had probably close to 160mm of rain and 3 freezing rain events on top of that!!! Vary strange?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hysert said:


> Everyone one saying in October this will be a terrible winter? So far 3 pushes temps have been up to 12* and nothing below -12/15*.. that beING said the freeze/thaw cycles have been crazy!! And we have pounded nearly as much salt as we did back in 14/15 season when we had 26 pushes!! However this yr we have had 5/6 one inch dustings that weve burned off with salt as well, This year we have had probably close to 160mm of rain and 3 freezing rain events on top of that!!! Vary strange?


Snow plowers don't use the Metric system on here. Lol


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Except they haven't:
> 
> http://www.sciencemediacentre.co.nz/2017/02/15/why-nzs-glaciers-had-unusual-growth-expert-reaction/
> 
> ...


In my area it has been warming


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JD Dave said:


> Snow plowers don't use the Metric system on here. Lol


Well I'm not converting!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol back en Sept all the reports were that et was going to be a Avg. winter&
it started off that way.

now, we have feb thaw.

foe us April can be the snowiest month of the year. or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

From the local weather guesser:

_I think I mentioned once before the year of 1983 - coming off a strong El Nino. We had a stretch of days in G.R. starting on Feb. 28th with high temps. of 53, 54, 60, 72, 66, 68, 68. 65, 51. That included 8 record high temps. in a row. Then…we had our biggest snowstorm of the winter on March 20-21 with an even 8″. Starting on Mar. 20, Grand Rapids had high temps. of 32, 29, 30, 32, 30, 30, 39. We had 3 consecutive mornings with low temps. of 4, 4, 7. That was sure a flip and enough to freeze out anything (like magnolias) that had started to blossom. From March 19-31, it didn't get warmer than 45. So, here in Michigan we can sure get some flips. In any case, we're not done with cold, snow and winter.
_
I have to admit, Feb of 1899 sounded mulch nicer:

_The picture above is a snowball fight on the steps of the Florida State Capitol in Tallahassee in Feb. 1899 (from Wikipedia). The coldest temperatures ever officially recorded in Grand Rapids came during the cold wave of Feb. 1899. That Arctic blast remains the coldest ever for the U.S. The low temperature in G.R. was -23 on 2/12, and *-24 on 2/13 and 2/14*. Here's the high/low temperatures in G.R. during that frigid half/month: Jan. 30 (10/M), Jan. 31 (4/-20), Feb. 1 (9/-20), Feb. 6 (18/-3), Feb. 7 (12/-15), Feb. 8 (12/-8), Feb. 9 (-3/-10), Feb. 10 (-6/-21 - coldest maximum ever in G.R.), Feb. 11 (0/-21), Feb. 12 (0/-23), Feb. 13 (2/-24), Feb. 14 (15/-24), Feb. 15 (25/0).

Here's *a list of all-time record lows set in Feb. 1899 in Michigan*: -30 Muskegon, -35 Allegan, -24 Battle Creek, -36 Big Rapids, -25 Grand Haven, -41 Grayling, -35 Hart, -31 Hastings, -25 Ionia (this may have been beaten in Jan. 1994), -32 Ishpeming, -41 Lake City, -28 Manistique, -40 Newberry, -22 St. Johns, -22 S. Haven, -47 Stambaugh, -20 Three Rivers, -33 Traverse City. Four all-time state records still stand today after 115 years: -2 Tallahassee FL, -16 Minden LA, -39 Milligan OH, -47 Camp Clarke NE. Logan, MT dipped to -61. It's was -10 in Dallas, TX. Here's more and weather maps of the event. Snow fell across central Florida and the temperatures hit the 20s all the way down to Miami.







 This is New Orleans on Feb. 12, 1899 ( pic. form Historical New Orleans Collection) New Orleans fell to 7 above and ice floes moved down the Mississippi River into the Gulf of Mexico! The center of the monster high pressure reached 31.42″. There's a couple of old maps here. Here's what the snow looked like in Charleston SC and Raleigh NC. Here's more maps from NCDC._


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Last Wednesday 63 degs, pavement in 80's.12 hrs later we had 14"s on the ground.45deg swing in temp,but that's new England for you!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Around here most people kept sleds and snow chains during the 60s 70s , 80s and early 90s. You would get good snows that would stick to the roads. Freeze and refreeze over days at a time. Then in the 2000s, freezing rains disasters occurred more than lasting snowfalls. I don't know of anyone who keeps chains and sleds these days. I don't know everyone of course. Yea you had some warm winters back then but they were more rare than now. I am not going to argue global warming or climate change. I am no expert and that debate never goes anywhere except around in circles. I don't care about links or stats. This has just been my areas experience from my prospective and others I have talked to from this area


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

high 27* lows 13& by the end of next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

80's and 90's were all down years for winters in western Michigan, apparently the opposite of South Carolina. Starting around 2000, we started getting copious amounts of snow again. Our 10 year average has gone up 10" over our 100 year average.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 80's and 90's were all down years for winters in western Michigan, apparently the opposite of South Carolina. Starting around 2000, we started getting copious amounts of snow again. Our 10 year average has gone up 10" over our 100 year average.


So when the Lakes freeze over you get less snow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

According to accu weather the next 11 days here are going to be 32 or higher for the high temp of the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Charles said:


> So when the Lakes freeze over you get less snow?


Allegedly.......except in '13-'14 we had almost 120". Lakes were almost completely frozen and the lake effect did not shut off.

This year, with the water so very warm, we were supposed to get dumped on.....hasn't happened.

It's just like any other forecast, they have no idea.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> So when the Lakes freeze over you get less snow?


And Mark becomes a real handfool.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Where's the cowboy boot wearing,urban cowboy wanna be Olddog...He seems to fashion himself a "weather expert"....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Where's the cowboy boot wearing,urban cowboy wanna be Olddog...He seems to fashion himself a "weather expert"....Thumbs Up


He's busy with the carnies......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's busy with the carnies......


Buff and Sno????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes...the bearded lady and.............take your pick.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, back on topic...everyone's had enough of the few of you taking everything off topic, making jokes to/about each other, etc.

so, let's refrain from doing so, thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Where's the cowboy boot wearing,urban cowboy wanna be Olddog...He seems to fashion himself a "weather expert"....Thumbs Up


I fled to Mississippi 3-4 weeks ago for the of the "season"



Mark Oomkes said:


> He's busy with the carnies......


I needed a vacation from them today. In Texas again on way to KC.



Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, back on topic...everyone's had enough of the few of you taking everything off topic, making jokes to/about each other, etc.
> 
> so, let's refrain from doing so, thanks


It's all weather related.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I believe it was 2011 2012 that was worse. We only had 2 snows over 2 inches that year.
I built ponds right up to Christmas that year, then started cleaning them in early march.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> I believe it was 2011 2012 that was worse. We only had 2 snows over 2 inches that year.
> I built ponds right up to Christmas that year, then started cleaning them in early march.


That year was rough as well. I think we had 52" for the season. Largest snowfall in January was 2.1".


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Last season was non-existent...this season I'm right on track for average if not slightly above...

We definitely had a lot of freeze/thaw cycles and diminished lake effect snow. Winter isn't over until March 20th so we still got some time to balance out the averages.

I mean California is having record precip and when you look at the whole CONUS the fact that droughts pretty much (still there I know) went away in one season is kind of impressive. It was very hit or miss though...

According to the record keepers we are CONUS wide above average

















Lets not forget this happened in January...Not sure some of these people ever saw so much snow...









Current US Snow Depth Is pretty impressive









NOAA Snow and Ice Report
https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/snow/201701

Looking at the Temperature Departures you can see the swings we have had CONUS wide
https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/asos/

And I mean a lot of areas are going to be out of a drought very soon or improved...When you saw the map last summer you thought it was going to be doom and gloom...It's looking much better now for sure...









Drought information
https://www.drought.gov/drought/data-maps-tools/current-conditions

Here you can check temps, etc. By state and what they where versus avg and there ranking
https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/climatological-rankings/

Its been a season of hits for some and misses for others, very sharp gradients for sure.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

BUFF said:


> This is shorts weather....
> View attachment 170740


Look like the way my stomach feels looking at the weather


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

to_buy said:


> Look like the way my stomach feels looking at the weather


Or my wife's mood swings every 3wks....


----------

